# Carlo Domeniconi (b.1947)



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

From WIK:

_Carlo Domeniconi (born 20 February 1947) is an Italian guitarist and composer. Although his compositions include a wide variety of genres and instrumentation choices, he is best known for his works for solo guitar, and particularly the Koyunbaba suite. Domeniconi's style is characterized by his adoption of multicultural influences. His works explore and borrow from a wide variety of national traditions, including Turkish, Indian, Brazilian, and many more.
_
I first heard Domeniconi's music on the William Kannengiser CD "Echoes of the Old World." I liked it. He was using alternate tunings, and it sounded drony and ethnic, yet somehow modern. It has an improvisatory feel to it. It also sounds very middle Eastern, and like "world" music.










When I saw that he was also featured on this Dale Kavanaugh CD, it was a no-brainer to get it.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I guess I should post some music, since a lot of people have not heard Domeniconi's music. Here you go:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLZEEQRI-KFj6oaaXds6U2vc0Yd6I2QMHL
I once heard his "biggest" work, Sinbad, in 3 books. Several are on this playlist. Domeniconi played himself in Norway ca. 1997 and it was a nice journey in a middel eastern and modern style. Lasted ca. 90 minutes! ...and none of the videos are available :-O


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm working on his Chaconne, a work in which he maintains the structure and note values (for the most part) of Bach's gteat chaconne, but he replaces the notes. It's quite hard to play in places (more so than Bach's) but I love it!

Here is Dale Kavenagh, for whom he wrote, in an audio only video. The other two actual videos are too slow.


----------

